# Update on Kathy Holleger



## 3kids4me (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I just got off the phone with Kathy's daughter.  Unfortunately, the news is not good.

Kathy is coming home from the hospital tonight and being put on hospice care, which means they will try to make her feel as comfortable as possible.   This way, when she is ready to let go, she will have her family with her.

I know that she and her family appreciate prayers.

Sharon


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Sharon for calling and posting - Kathy and her family are in my prayers.
I check in on her blog now and then - so sorry to hear the change in her condition - she has done everything possible to fight her disease.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sharon, how nice of you to call Kathy but what sad news and I hope that she will be comfortable.  Her posts were before I started reading TUG but I will say a prayer for her and her family.


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 17, 2007)

Sad news, Sharon.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Michael (Oct 17, 2007)

*Kathy's Blog*

Could someone post the link to Kathy's blog, please?  Thanks!

- Michael


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is the link to Kathy's blog.

http://kathyholleger.blogspot.com/

This is such sad news.   

Kathy and her family are all in my prayers.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 17, 2007)

This is the type of news that makes us stop and remember.  Kathy was one of the first people I corresponded with here at TUG.  Our prayers and thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 17, 2007)

This is very sad news. Prayers sent for Kathy and her family. I'm wishing them strength and peace.

Kathleen


----------



## Blondie (Oct 17, 2007)

Kathy was wonderfully helpful when, together, we edited some info for one of the boards,  I think SA but I cannot remember. I am so sad. Praying for her lovely family... Lynda


----------



## Pat H (Oct 17, 2007)

I met Kathy several years ago when she and Kay drove to the Poconos for a TUG gathering. She is very sweet and the things I remembered were that she had 5 kids and homeschooled them. She has managed to survive quite a while with a rare form of breast cancer. This is such sad news. After reading a few of the last entries in her blog, it appears that Kathy has been suffering a lot of pain for many months. Life can be so cruel and unfair. My prayers are with Kathy and her family.


----------



## BevL (Oct 17, 2007)

Although we've never met, I too feel that I "know" Kathy because of the years together here.  Thank you for letting us know - my thoughts will be with her and her family.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 17, 2007)

Kathy is one of the sweetest people I've ever met.  She and I spent a day together doing "tourist stuff" in 2004 while Randy was at a conference.  When I had some difficulty a few years ago, she called to say "Hi," but really to comfort me I think.

Kathy's been an inspiration to me, the way she lets her faith be her compass.  Life can't have been too easy for her the past couple years, but she's always managed her life with a special grace.

She knows she's surrounded by a circle of friends wherever she is.

Fern Modena


----------



## shagnut (Oct 17, 2007)

Kathy has been an inspiration to many of us. She has lived her live in dignity and courage. Hospice is such a wonderful organization and hopefully they can keep her comfortable.  Hugs to you my friend, Shaggy


----------



## bigrick (Oct 18, 2007)

Kathy is the reason I bought SA weeks way back.  She initiated a TUG group purchase so we got a wonderful deal.  Plus she always had interesting ideas and help for a then new timesharer.

Thanks for the blog link, bigeyes1.

I too will add Kathy and her family in our prayers.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, but I thank you, Sharon, for keeping us updated. I've been getting messages from Kathy throughout her valiant fight with this disease and have been praying for her and her family. And I will keep praying for them now.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 18, 2007)

My sympathy to Kathy and her loved ones.  I pray they may find peace and comfort to help them through the sorrow.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sharon,thanks for posting this and the link to Kathy's blog. 


Kathy our hearts and prayers are with you and your family. I hope you can feel the hugs we are sending you.


----------



## Gramma5 (Oct 18, 2007)

Kathy also helped me when I was purchasing my SA timeshares. She also introduced me to a program to help needy children in SA. My heart has been so saddened by this very difficult time in her life and her family's. Her courage and faith have been such an example to me. My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family at time. They will continue to be in my prayers.
Sherry


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 18, 2007)

I had been thinking about Kathy because she hadn't posted here in a while. I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news. Thanks for letting us know Sharon.

Our prayers to Kathy and her family. I'll think of Kathy every time I put on my pink breast cancer bracelet this month and in the future. (It was a shock that my girlfriend in Cleveland had to ask about it.)

PJ had the greatest smile.........


----------



## philemer (Oct 18, 2007)

I fondly remember many online chats with Kathy-t/s stuff & recipes. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family.

Phil


----------



## ricoba (Oct 18, 2007)

Even though she is suffering now, I know from her blog, that she has a good and blessed hope for a far better life, after this physical one ends.  

I am praying for her as she goes through this valley of the shadow of death, that she will experience the comfort and strength of her good shepherd.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 18, 2007)

I was very sorry to hear this news about Kathy.  Most of her posts here were before I joined TUG, but I have done some reading of her blog, and I have been impressed by how very hard she has been fighting against this disease.  My thoughts are with Kathy and her family, and I will pray for her.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 19, 2007)

I had the privilege of meeting Kathy and several of her kids while staying at Manhattan Club. They invited me to join them for afternoon tea but I was already scheduled. I got to know her daughter Mary a bit; she is an extraordinarily talented musician. Her family is surely suffering this pain along with Kathy, so please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 21, 2007)

I, too, am so very sorry to hear that Kathy is losing her battle, but glad that Hospice is available for her.  She has fought so long, and so hard, and my thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.  She will leave a big hole in many lives.  Jean


----------



## LisaH (Oct 21, 2007)

This is indeed such sad news. I was hoping Kathy could beat the odds and win this battle. My thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 21, 2007)

One of Kathy's friends has updated her blog for her.  

Fern


----------



## Pat H (Dec 23, 2007)

Does anyone have an update on Kathy? I checked her blog and there hasn't been an update in 2 months. I've been thinking about Kathy and her family especially with the Holidays here.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been thinking about Kathy as well. If anyone has any new update, please post it here. God bless!


----------



## Dani (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you for bumping this thread up...I had no idea that Kathy was even sick.   I must have missed the orginal post.   Kathy is of course in my prayers as well as her family.


----------



## Michael (Dec 24, 2007)

*Kathy Passed Away*

See Sharon's e-mail below.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 24, 2007)

Even though it seemed there wasn't any hope, I was hoping for a miracle. My thoughts and prayers are with Kathy's family.


----------



## grest (Dec 24, 2007)

Me too..so sorry to hear this.
Connie


----------



## BarCol (Dec 24, 2007)

That's very sad news. She was a positive presence of this board.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Dec 24, 2007)

May Kathy rest in peace. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Kathy. But, I know her family is comforted by the hope & faith they have that they will all see her again in Heaven. This Christmas must be a really hard time for them and I'm praying for them.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 24, 2007)

This is such sad news.  I had the pleasure of meeting Kathy personally.  I've been praying for her and her family.  Kathy is no longer suffering but now her family is.  This will be a sad household this holiday.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 24, 2007)

Kathy and I spent a wonderful day together in Las Vegas about four years ago.  She was such a sweet, kind person.  She had a very close, loving family.  My heart goes out to them.  

Fern


----------



## 3kids4me (Dec 24, 2007)

Kathy actually passed away yesterday.  The funeral will most likely be this Saturday at the Valley Forge Baptist Temple.  The church will be closing soon but you can call them after Christmas for more information.

The church address is:

Valley Forge Baptist Temple
616 S. Trappe Road
Collegeville, PA  19426

610-948-8100

Please PM me for Kathy's home address.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 24, 2007)

3kids4me said:


> Kathy actually passed away yesterday.  The funeral will most likely be this Saturday at the Valley Forge Baptist Temple.  The church will be closing soon but you can call them after Christmas for more information.
> 
> The church address is:
> 
> ...


S, thank you so much for getting the correct information  

How ironic that this was bumped up yesterday, the day of her death..... not a coincidence I am sure.

My thoughts and prayers to her wonderful, supportive family.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 24, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> S, thank you so much for getting the correct information
> 
> How ironic that this was bumped up yesterday, the day of her death..... not a coincidence I am sure.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers to her wonderful, supportive family.



Yes, I believe you are right.  Whatever you call it, whether it is God or just a spiritual presence, most of us have an incident in our lives when we are thinking of someone much more often than usual, then we hear something about that person, or that person calls with news.  

I was sitting in my den almost a year ago, probably February, and all of a sudden that afternoon, I smelled my grandma's house in my den.  It was so overwhelming that I was sure something was wrong.  I told my stepdad and husband at dinner that evening, then the next day my uncle called to say Grandma was in critical condition.  She had fallen in her shower and my cousin couldn't get her on the phone, so he went to her house, and there she was unconscious.  She fell sometime in the afternoon.  My uncle had the same feeling that something was wrong, which is why he encouraged my cousin (his son) to go to Grandma's house and check on her.  

She is 89 now and still doing okay, but the next time I get a spiritual presence, it will be her visiting me.  When my paternal grandmother died about 20 years ago, ironically, she also died on December 23rd.  I was vacuuming my hallway and I know she visited me.  I felt her presence.  She always loved my house, my drapes, my decor.  I called my mom and asked if Grandma was okay.  She said as far as she knew she was fine.  Her neighbor found her dead in her recliner that afternoon.  She died peacefully, which is such a blessing.  She was about 85 when she died.  

I have had many instances like this, but I don't claim to be psychic or anything--no way, but I am very spiritual.

I am so sorry to hear about Kathy.  My prayers are with her family at this very difficult time.  The holidays are such a sad time to lose a family member.


----------



## 3kids4me (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is some more information:

Her funeral is this Saturday, December 29th  at Valley Forge Baptist Temple at 616 S. Trappe Road, Collegeville, PA , ph.# 610.948.8100, www@vfbt.org

, viewing at 10:30am -11:45am, service is at Noon

 Her family would like any donations to go to help Kathy’s youngest son, Johnny’s academy education. Checks can be made out to the church, with memo: John Holleger’s education.


----------



## Dani (Dec 24, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> S, thank you so much for getting the correct information
> 
> How ironic that this was bumped up yesterday, the day of her death..... not a coincidence I am sure.



  So true....this was no coincidence.    While I am sorry to hear that Kathy has passed, she is in a better place.  May her family find the comfort and faith that need to get them through this difficult time.


----------



## JLB (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, very sad.  

My condolences go to her family and friends.


----------



## funtime (Dec 24, 2007)

My condolences from one timeshare lover to another.  Funtime


----------



## catwgirl (Dec 24, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this news.  May she rest in peace.  My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2007)

My condolences goes to her family and to all her many timeshare friends that she touch on this board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2007)

very sorry to hear about her passing....my condolences to her loved ones during this holiday time.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 24, 2007)

Now I really have the shivers. I don't know what it was that led me to post yesterday. I almost didn't because of the Holidays but something pushed me. Kathy suffered a lot during her battle and now she is free of pain. She and her family have a great deal of faith and I'm sure that faith is what will help them get through this.

I am going to be away this weekend or I would have gone down for the service.

Kathy, we will miss you. God Bless you and your family!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you for updating the board. I am reading this sad news on Christmas Day. Hearts and prayers to her family.  

Besides insisting on friends getting mammograms which I have also done and thankfully my friend is getting one in January......

Maybe in her honor we could all send a small contribution to help her son continue to attend the academy in Kathy's honor. There are so many of us and with our combined efforts it can lead to great things.

Thanks to all those who have kept us informed.

When my mother died my niece who lived a few streets away said she knew the time it occured because all of a sudden the curtains blew open and a strong wind came through her window on a rather calm weather night.. She said she knew then that Grammy just died. It was the time of her death.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 25, 2007)

Kathy and her family are religious, so I'm sure their faith will help comfort her kids and husband through this difficult time. Rest in Peace, Kathy...your TUG family will miss you, too.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news.  Our thoughts and prayers are with Kathy's family as well.

Marty


----------



## bsifonte (Dec 26, 2007)

*My thoughts and prayers are with her family*

Even though I did not personally know Kathy, she was the first person on TUG who was very nice and helpful to me. I always looked forward to her posts. I will miss he presence here.

Sadly,
berna


----------



## riverside (Dec 27, 2007)

God bless her family during these difficult times.  I never knew her but she sounded like a wonderful person.


----------



## Linda (Dec 29, 2007)

I am just reading this and my heart just breaks.
I too, had hoped for a miracle.
My thoughts and prayers are with Kathy's family.

Linda


----------

